# The Teepee Ear Stage



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Viking is now 12 weeks old. He's getting pretty big 










THAT FACE :wub:









Playing with Pat:









Hand biting









Nothing like a good rub down









Viking's reaction to the sound of popping popcorn:









I'm too cute for a subtitle:









TV is distracting


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG...how stinking cute is Viking??

The GSD ear dance is fun to watch!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

That pup is seriously cute. i mean seriously. I've got a theory about the way GSD ears get so ridiculously large during adolescence. I think they are temporarily functioning as satellite dishes tuned to a unique pup frequency. In this way, they can pass ideas for mischief from one pup to another.

"Psst! Humans HATE IT when you chew on the woodwork. Pass it on!"

jelpy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Viking looks so much like Stosh at that stage! Viking has got to be the cutest thing I've seen since


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG what a cute little puffball!!!! Give him a big hug for me. I never got to witness the ear dance sadly, but awww. Take lots of pictures, although I'm sure you're doing this already. It's amazing to see how they grow.


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Cutie pie... love the pics.


----------



## Thorkim (May 27, 2005)

Beautiful dog!!! I've had four GSDs and the only one that had teepee ears is my Ginger (the one in my avatar). She had them for about a week before completely going up. My first GSD had ears like airplane wings and they never went up.

I love this stage and it is so much fun with German shepherds to see what stage they go through as pups.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

We're in pretty much the teepee stage here as well! He still tips the very top of his right ear down sometimes. Your little boy is totally adorable! I kinda wanna just bury my face in the floof and hug him to pieces! Hehe.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Yeah he really is a fluffy one. I hope he gets an undercoat. His ears have been in the teepee stage for almost a week now. I wonder when they'll go up fully! Only one more month until the teething stage is supposed to start. THAT should be fun.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep, he's still adorable!!

I don't know how it normally goes with their coats...but Baxter's coat has been filling out very gradually. He has the nice double-coat on his chest, shoulders, and neck, but it's still pretty sleek and smooth everywhere else. 

Also, I LOVE the ear dance. Baxter's were all over the place for the longest time. Keep us posted with pictures as he grows up! Love the little fuzzball. :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He's such a handsome boy. I can't wait to see more pictures as he grows up. :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He's a teddy bear-you are making me want a coat


----------

